# Thomas Thatcher on the doctrinal and moral evils of filthy dreamers



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 16, 2020)

There being too many filthy Dreamers crept in among us, who by their filthy Dreams Blaspheme that worthy Name whereby we are called, renouncing that One Holy, Blessed and Eternal God in three Persons, the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit, into whose Name we are Baptized; and that one only Mediator between God and Man, that Man _Christ Jesus,_ and the whole Doctrine of divine efficiency both in the decree, particularly Election and Reprobation, and the execution thereof in the fall and restitution in Redemption, and the application thereof, and so denying the resurrection and the last judgment, together with the authority of the holy Scriptures, yea, under the sacred words, _Repent, Repent,_ calling upon men to renounce and deny all their Religion, and the profession and practise thereof, saying (as _Edward Burrows_ in his Preface to _George Foxes’_ Mystery) that they have sufficient cause to cry against us, and to deny our ministry, our Church, our Worship, and our whole Religion: ...

For more, see Thomas Thatcher on the doctrinal and moral evils of filthy dreamers.


----------

